# 30 Minute Break between training sessions



## adammillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

Because of the way my training sessions are scheduled I have a 30 minute break between my personal training of 1 hour (that incorporates a warm up, shadow boxing, pads, and sparring) 
and then another group session of 1 hour 15 (which involves another warm up, shadow boxing, bag work and pad work) after which I usually do a warm down and some static stretching.
My query is whats happening to my body in that 30 minutes, should I just use it as a complete rest and incorporate a warm down after my personal training and then effectively a new warm up for the second session, or is 30 minutes a short enough period that my body can 
just rest and be ready again for the next session. Or should I maybe have a 5 minute rest either side of 20 minutes light jog on the machine?

Any advice woud be great


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 5, 2007)

I think a lot of it depends on how you feel.  Of course a cool down and warm up won't hurt...but if you feel like you're ready you may be able to skip it.  Jogging and keeping your heart rate up in between will definately keep you warmed up and keep burning calories, but if you feel that you're too tired without the rest for an effective training session, the rest is worth it.

By the way, be sure to stop by the meet and greet area to introduce yourself!  Welcome to MT!


----------

